# Love to watch my LGD working!!



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

Twice in one week, I've watched my LGD take off barking to the back fence line and both times in the late afternoon, we had a coyote visitor right outside our fence. The first time it was a pair of coyotes and just yesterday it was a lone coyote. Yesterday I was able to video tape it.

Our LGD is a 5 year old akbash that we recently rescued back in July. He was originally off of a huge rance in WY so he knows what he's doing ... now he works our very modest hobby farm and I just LOVE him and LOVE to watch him work. I don't know what we would do without him. He gives me great peace of mind!! And, I have to admit he really only seems to bark when needed. I don't know how we got so lucky !!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's great! :thumb: Nasty coyotes though...might want to carry a gun around and try and shoot it when you see it...they're smart and sneaky...i'm afraid if he keeps coming back...might be working on a way to get at your goats. One LGD can only fight off so many at a time if there are more than one that come back. 

Glad your dog is working so well though...that's wonderful!


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

I've thought about adding another especially since ours is already 5. If I get a pup, our current LGD would be about 7 by the time our newbie gets up to speed ... but we only have a couple acres and we only have 2 goats (soon to be more hopefully since our one goat is due to kid in mid March). 
Our back fence line is up against a big alfalfa field and that is where we see the coyotes. I've never seen more than 2 or 3 coyotes at one time. Also, much of our other fenceline is surrounded by neighbors and 6 ft wooden fences. 
We also have 2-3 other dogs at our house (2 of my own and another rotating spot for a foster dog). We have a doggie door so my other dogs will typically run out to "back up" our LGD when they hear his serious bark. Our other dogs are herding breeds ... so not very big but I would think the coyotes would think twice before jumping into our yard with 3-4 other dogs.
What do you think ... should I still start to look into another LGD.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hmm...well with only two goats I think I would feel ok with the one dog for now. It's really good if you have another older, experienced LGD to help the puppy along as it's being raised and trained with the goats if you decide you wanted another one. I think for now, if I were you, i'd just stick with the one dog, but try and get rid of those coyotes as you see them, if possible.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great dog you have there... :greengrin: 

I would get another dog....coyote's are very cleaver if you have one dog...that dog will go to one coyote and when the LGD does... another coyote... will go in and grab a baby.... if you have at least 2 LGD's... it is less likely ..that they can take a baby..ect..


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

I do worry about when we have babies ... which is pretty soon. I am not at all opposed to getting another dog ... our one neighbor might not be happy but that's not unusual. but until then, we will have to be extra careful and lock up the mama and babies at night.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya.... :thumb: :hug:


----------

